

Catcalling data from around the world - nojvek
https://medium.com/matter/its-impossible-to-prevent-someone-from-eyefucking-you-a1cd688392b2

======
Kalium
This seems... of marginal topicality.

------
ripb
Yet more social justice clickbait flooding HN.

From the guidelines:

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Go back to Tumblr.

